# Trial in/um Münster?!



## stu (30. April 2007)

Servus,
war letzte Woche bei nem Fahrradladen hier in Münster, wo mir erzählt wurde, dass Trial dort schon länger tot ist. Irgendetwas stimmt da nicht, da in Münster schon die ein oder andere für Trialaktionen geeignete Stelle zu finden ist. So wie's aussieht, bin ich dann wohl so ne Art Reanimationsversuch. Oder gibt es hier außer mir tatsächlich jemanden, der überlebt hat?
Würde sehr gerne mal mit ein paar Leuten fahren, die's drauf haben, da man dabei nunmal die größten Fortschritte macht und die Sache sicherlich noch mehr Spaß macht.
Hätte ansonsten Bock, mal nach Stadtlohn zu kommen, das Gelände sieht ja ganz nett aus.
Meldet euch, ich bin hier sooo alleine!


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (30. April 2007)

gern komme ich mal rum. Ansonsten ist stadtlohn ein guter anlaufpunkt, wie gesagt: citytrialgelände. Training Dienstag/Mittwoch 16-18uhr (oder eben nach absprache). In Coesfeld kann man auch nen bisschen fahren. Ende des Sommers ziehe ich nach Steinfurt, da wären es dann nur 30km bis münster, dann könnten wir auch öfter fahren. Schön, dass Du Münster trialmäßig erkundigst, weil immer wenn ich die 50km dahin fahre ergab meine Spotsuche meist wenig, sodass ich halt eher in coesfeld anhalte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (1. Mai 2007)

In Münster waren wir auch schon öfters unterwegs, ist aber schon länger her. Da findet man wohl schöne Stellen. 

Coesfeld kann ich auch empfehlen, am besten zusammen mit meinem Vorredner, damit man jemanden hat, der sich da auskennt, ist teils etwas versteckt dort.


----------



## linus93 (1. Mai 2007)

wie geil also in münster ist nen motorad trial geleden vom kotten dan fahre ich da ab und zu binn manchmal am we bei meinen dad der da wohnt vllt. konnen wir ja mal zusammen ne runde drehen


----------



## stu (2. Mai 2007)

Das is ja schon mal ein Anfang!

An alle:
Meldet euch einfach, wenn ihr nach MS kommt.

Boll, V!rus:
Ich sag dann mal Bescheid, wenn ich Zeit habe, nach Coesfeld/Stadtlohn zu kommen. Evtl. nächste Woche.

Linus:
Was ist ein "motorad trial geleden"? Falls du ein Gelände meinst, wo ist das denn?


----------



## luckygambler (2. Mai 2007)

geilo endlich habe ich mal glück!
ich komme aus lünen das liegt bei dortmund und studiere in münster kann also immer umsonst dahin kommen.
meld dich einfach bei mir!
meine icqnr: 155917062


----------



## linus93 (2. Mai 2007)

dar ist auch jedes wochenende von 13 - 17 uhr tranning die stellen dir auch gerne ein motorad fürs ausprobieren des mottorad sports zur verfüging ( werend der traininngzeiten) auf das gelände darf mann auch so wenn kein trannig ist mann muss nur nacher das tor wieder zu machen ist aber nicht abgeschlossen


----------



## linus93 (2. Mai 2007)

ach ja binn bald wieder mal in münster meld mich dann mal


----------



## stu (2. Mai 2007)

So, Herr luckygambler, hab jetzt extra wg. dir icq installiert, dann lass ma treffen.

Linus:
Würd mir das Gelände auf jeden Fall gern mal ansehen, is ja um die Ecke...


----------



## luckygambler (3. Mai 2007)

jo am wochenende gehts dann ab!


----------



## linus93 (3. Mai 2007)

stu schrieb:


> So, Herr luckygambler, hab jetzt extra wg. dir icq installiert, dann lass ma treffen.
> 
> Linus:
> Würd mir das Gelände auf jeden Fall gern mal ansehen, is ja um die Ecke...



wann wolt ihr fahren ich  binn erst wieder in drei wochen in münster  es gib aber glabe ich noch einen fahrad trialer in münsste aber leider keine nummer von dem sollte aber am we auf dem motorad gelede anzutreffen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onzatmag (3. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre auch in Münster Trial wusste garnicht das es noch andere gibt =)
Fahre etwa seit einem Jahr Street (Inspired Fourplay Pro 24" =) )...
Wenn mal einer Interesse an ner Session hat kann sich ja melden...


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. Juni 2010)

Der letzte Post ist nur leider schon über 3 Jahre her. Und von den Beteiligten kam auch nur einer so halb aus münster  

Ich empfehle Dir mal ein Besuch beim TC Stadtlohn, wenn Du die 30 (?) km irgendwie zurücklegen kannst.


----------



## Onzatmag (5. Juni 2010)

Ich bin da schon öfter aber ich bin erst 14 und mit nem Trial bike 50km(!) zurückzulegen ist er unspassig^^


----------



## linus93 (5. Juni 2010)

ich meld mich mal bei dir falls ich mal wieder nach münsterkomme
wird aber nach den sommer ferien sein denke ich


----------



## luckygambler (5. Juni 2010)

ja wir können mal nen trip nach münster machen. wollte eh meinen alten mitbewohner mal besuchen^^


----------



## Onzatmag (6. Juni 2010)

wer mal lust hat kann mir ja mal ne Nachricht schicken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (6. Juni 2010)

habe aber erst in den kommenden tagen ein bike, und muss mich erstmal wieder wohlfühlen. 
dann schreibe ich dir.
gruss
chris


----------



## brucelee7 (6. Juni 2010)

Bin zwar mehr auf XC ausgelegt, wohne aber in Ms. War letzte Woche in den Baumbergen, ist ok. Vielleicht finden wir nen Kompromiss


----------



## Onzatmag (7. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre Trial und MTB (aber nen Hardtail(Cannondale F5))...
Ich bin jeden Freitag in den Baumbergen =)


----------



## duro e (7. Juni 2010)

ich könnte mitm luckygambler bald bestimmt mal auf ne runde vorbei kommen,
wohne ja in lünen und dann passt das gut.


----------



## luckygambler (8. Juni 2010)

wie gesagt, kann aber noch etwas dauern. erst wieder fit sein.


----------



## CzarFlo (22. August 2014)

Ich ziehe demnächst nach Münster für meinen Chemie Master (suche noch eine WG) und wollte fragen, ob noch ein paar aktive Leute dort unterwegs sind.


----------



## Onzatmag (22. August 2014)

Ich wohne 10 min von Münsters Innenstadt entfernt und rolle da öfters mit meinem Czar durch die Gegend!


----------



## CzarFlo (22. August 2014)

Ja cool  du kennst nicht auch zufällig jemanden der n wg-zimmer zu vergeben hat? ;-) der Wohnungsmarkt ist da ja so umkämpft wie ich das nochbnie erlebt habe. 
Ich fahre morgen nach Münster zur Wohnungssuche.


----------



## Onzatmag (27. August 2014)

Ich wüsste momentan nichts, aber höre mich mal um  
Wann würdest Du denn mal eine Runde drehen wollen? Ich bin leider schon seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gewesen


----------



## CzarFlo (27. August 2014)

Sobald ich den Draht ausm Schlüsselbein raus habe. Ca 4 Wochen. Bin heute und morgen noch in Münster zwecks Wohnungssuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (7. September 2014)

wohne in warendorf, und suche auch noch ein paar leute mit denen man um die häuser und co ziehen kann.
meldet euch mal, wenn ihr ne session startet.


----------



## dane08 (5. Oktober 2014)

gibts einen/ein paar aktive trialer in münster? werde wohl demnächst msl in der stadt sein u. würde dann ggf. mein rad für eine kleine session mitnehmen


----------



## CzarFlo (5. Oktober 2014)

wohne mittlerweile hier, bin nur leider etwas ausser gefecht gesetzt. Arzt hat mir gesagt, der Draht muss noch n Jahr im Schlüsselbein bleiben, darf aber langsam wieder belasten


----------



## MNK_ (8. Oktober 2014)

Servus  wohne in greven also bis münster ca. 20 min. Bin allerdings blutiger anfänger habe mein bike erst paar tage also fange ganz neu an. Aber jemand trozdem lust hat bin für jeden übungstag offen wenn es zeitlich passt 

LG


----------



## CzarFlo (8. Oktober 2014)

joa sehr gerne, muss eh wieder von vorne anfangen, weil ich meine Schultern fertig ausheilen lassen muss und die Muskeln wieder aufbauen. Bin nur die nächsten 2 Wochenenden nicht da. Vielleicht klappts ja mal unter der woche.


----------



## MNK_ (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja bin halt tagsüber arbeiten bin erst um ca halb 6 zuhause, dann essen und duschen dann schaun wie spät es ist wegen dem zug dann sieht es schon nicht mehr so rosig aus :-/


----------



## MNK_ (8. Oktober 2014)

Glaube habe mich auch verkauft :-/ hatte mal gehört das es als anfänger leichter ist ein 20 zoll rad zu fahrn, aber muss sagen das es glaub ein fehler war. Ist ganz schön klein :-/ oder was meinst du/ihr? Habe das monty kamel 218 glaube wird so geschrieben xD


----------



## CzarFlo (9. Oktober 2014)

nönö, 20'' ist ganz gut. steht schön auf dem hinterrad und ist sehr handlich. Um Techniken wie das HR-Springen oder den Sidehop zu lernen ist das sehr gut. Hast dich da denke ich mal nicht verkauft. Falls du denkst dass du zu groß bist kann man gucken, ob man das evtl. noch mit nem anderen Vorbau etc. kompensieren kann aber ich habe schon einige Leute über 1,85m aufm 20'' gesehen. muss halt nur der dem entsprechende Vorbau/Lenker drauf

vielleicht kann sich da nochmal einer von den 20''-Experten dazu äußern, kenne das Kamel 218 jetzt auch nicht so gut von der Geometrie


----------



## MNK_ (9. Oktober 2014)

Im mom versuche ich ja das gleichgewicht zu behalten. Find ich persönlich schon eine kunst xD aber das forderrrad hoch zu bekommen ist mir ein rätzel. Hatte es paar mal versucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MNK_ (9. Oktober 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> nönö, 20'' ist ganz gut. steht schön auf dem hinterrad und ist sehr handlich. Um Techniken wie das HR-Springen oder den Sidehop zu lernen ist das sehr gut. Hast dich da denke ich mal nicht verkauft. Falls du denkst dass du zu groß bist kann man gucken, ob man das evtl. noch mit nem anderen Vorbau etc. kompensieren kann aber ich habe schon einige Leute über 1,85m aufm 20'' gesehen. muss halt nur der dem entsprechende Vorbau/Lenker drauf
> 
> vielleicht kann sich da nochmal einer von den 20''-Experten dazu äußern, kenne das Kamel 218 jetzt auch nicht so gut von der Geometrie



Wirst du ja bald zu gesicht bekommen wenn man sich trifft ;-)


----------



## CzarFlo (16. Oktober 2014)

wie siehts aus, Montag 20.10. Nachmittag/abends?


----------



## siggi19 (16. Oktober 2014)

Würde ich auch wohl rum kommen.


----------



## CzarFlo (16. Oktober 2014)

Hat jmd n Vorschlag für n spot? An dem Schiller Gymnasium im Kreuzviertel sind Bauarbeiten. Da ist n teil vom Schulhof gesperrt


----------



## MNK_ (16. Oktober 2014)

Kenne mich in münster 0 aus xD sollte ich das erwähnen? ;-D


----------



## CzarFlo (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab da ein paar Ideen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (19. Oktober 2014)

würde euch statt montag(morgen) auch Mittwoch passen? Wäre für mich besser.


----------



## CzarFlo (19. November 2014)

so, hab jetzt wieder etwas zeit. wie siehts aus bei euch? kann morgen bis 18 Uhr Freitag komplett. Samstag Vormittag oder Sonntag ganzer Tag


----------



## CzarFlo (21. November 2014)

Sonntag, treffen am HBF in Münster um 13 Uhr. Werden dann ein paar Spots abklappern. Sagt kurz bescheid falls ihr kommen wollt, damit ich weiß auf wieviele wir warten müssen.


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

wollte mal hier den einen Spot festhalten, wo wir Sonntag nicht waren: 
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ge...2!3m1!1s0x47b9baeb0370e953:0x5719826fb5809da4
Schulhof, 2 Tischtennisplatten, mehrere Mauern ca 90cm hoch und n Treppen-Set (bekannt aus Skate-Videos) was allerdings im Moment net Baustelle ist.


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/51.9671464,7.6244129//@51.9671181,7.6240535,19z
Dort befindet sich n Naturspot, der leider vollkommen zugewachsen ist. Müsste man mal mit ner Heckenschäre wüten und alles ist klar


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/51.9637493,7.6233534//@51.9632775,7.6179534,16z
Netter kleiner Spot. 2-3 Treppenstufen mit ner mauer daneben bis ca 60 cm. Gap für die Verrückten


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/51.9601092,7.6335907//@51.9601365,7.6285766,16z/data=!3m1!4b1
netter Brunnen in/an dem man gut fahren kann wenn er leer ist. Hüpfen auch gerne die ein oder anderne Parcour-Leute durch die Gegend


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/51.9569151,7.6203744//@51.9561665,7.6151466,16z/data=!3m1!4b1
Mauer von 30 cm bis 2 m hoch. Ideal zum Sidehop üben


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/51.9569151,7.6203744/51.9483639,7.6264655/@51.9487161,7.6275491,18z
paar steine zum HR-Hüpfen üben.


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

und zu guter letzt der tolel Bremer Platz:
https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Brem...d596a94457232a!2m2!1d7.638072!2d51.956452!1m0
traumhafter sport was die architektur angeht. Aber bitte nicht hin fahren. Harte Drogenszene am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/51.9546867,7.5262647//@51.9552837,7.4523371,12z/data=!3m1!4b1
chicker Sportplatz mit stufen, Tischtennisplatten etc. Local Hood von Roman


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/51.9635346,7.6261818//@51.9633765,7.6215666,16z/data=!3m1!4b1
Nette Stufen hinterm Dom. ca 40cm bis 150cm. So kopfsteinpflaster-Mäßig. Bin mal dort gefahren und die Priester sind vorbei gekommen und fanden es ganz cool. Glaube da wird man auch nciht so schnelll verscheucht.


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/''//...!4m6!4m5!1m3!2m2!1d7.6112992!2d51.9607321!1m0
bisher nur einmal zu fuß gesehen, aber gerade für anfänger gut geeignet denke ich


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/51.9615817,7.6195154//@51.9615599,7.6148788,16z/data=!3m1!4b1
Mauer ca. 80-90 cm hoch. paar Bänke auch vorhanden und andere Hindernisse in näherer umgebung. Lohnt sich mal abzuchecken


----------



## CzarFlo (25. November 2014)

so, das waren so meine Spots, falls jemand noch welche in Hinterhand hat nur her damit


----------



## bike-show.de (15. Februar 2015)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> so, das waren so meine Spots, falls jemand noch welche in Hinterhand hat nur her damit


flo, schick mir bitte nochmal deine und Romans Nummer. Sind verloren gegangen.


----------



## CzarFlo (1. September 2015)

So! Am Wochenende vom 12./13.9. würde ich gerne ne Trialsession in Münster starten. Hoffe es finden sich ein paar willige aus der Umgebung sodass man ggf neue Spots sieht und neue Bekanntschaften macht. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag oder beide Tage kann man sich ja noch überlegen...

Wer ist dabei? 

hier mal ein paar Spots (wird kontinuierlich ergänzt werden):
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=z9YlRQIPxiFE.kt8OepcvkOPU&usp=sharing


----------



## stonetob (27. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen,
ich lasse das Thema mal neu aufleben hier. Gibt es momentan in Münster einige Leute, die sich zum Trial fahren treffen? Wohne in Münster und bin blutiger Trial-Anfänger. Weil es zusammen einfach mehr Spaß macht als alleine und man schneller dazu lernt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Leuten, die Lust haben zusammen zu fahren.
Beste Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## Spooniak (27. Februar 2017)

stonetob schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich lasse das Thema mal neu aufleben hier. Gibt es momentan in Münster einige Leute, die sich zum Trial fahren treffen? Wohne in Münster und bin blutiger Trial-Anfänger. Weil es zusammen einfach mehr Spaß macht als alleine und man schneller dazu lernt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Leuten, die Lust haben zusammen zu fahren.
> Beste Grüße,
> Tobi



Bin am Start. Bin auch Anfänger und habe erst vor kurzer Zeit eine Thread hier im Forum gestartet, um Leute zum gemeinsamen Trial fahren in Münster zu finden. Schicke dir meine Kontaktdaten per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (2. März 2017)

Jo moin, wäre auch mal wieder früher oder später dabei. Muss nur wg meiner Rückenverletzung noch aufpassen. habe nun mehr als ein Jahr pause gehabt


----------



## marcm1989 (7. Juli 2017)

Moin Moin
Wäre auch gerne mal dabei. Lebe und arbeite in MS und bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einer "Urban Freeride" Truppe.

Gerne auch zum gemeinsamen Ballern in Winterberg/Warstein/Willigen etc. (Downhill)
Lg Marc

Was genau hat man sich eigentlich so vorgestellt ?


----------



## stonetob (12. Juli 2017)

Moin, wir treffen uns so oft es geht (meist so ein bis zwei mal die Woche) zum Trial fahren in der Innenstadt. Sind momentan zu zweit/dritt. Sprechen eigentlich alles über Whatsapp ab. Wenn du willst kannst du mir ja ne PN mit deiner Handynummer senden, dann füge ich dich zur Gruppe hinzu.

Cheers


----------



## Spooniak (15. April 2018)

Ich hole den Thread noch einmal hoch 

Da mein Kollege leider keine Zeit mehr zum "street trialen" hat, suche ich nochmals Leute die Bock auf gemeinsames biken in Münster haben.


----------



## bike-show.de (22. April 2018)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Ich hole den Thread noch einmal hoch
> 
> Da mein Kollege leider keine Zeit mehr zum "street trialen" hat, suche ich nochmals Leute die Bock auf gemeinsames biken in Münster haben.


Wo in Münster fährst Du immer?


----------



## Spooniak (22. April 2018)

Sehr unterschiedlich. Oft im Skatepark Gievenbeck, Aaseetreppen oder im Naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich der WWU. Gibt eigentlich überall nette Spots, insbesondere für einen Anfänger wie mich. Im Moment übe ich wie doof den Manual, aber so wirklich lange klappt es leider noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooniak (1. November 2018)

Vielleicht liest ja der Inspired Fourplay (oranger Rahmen) Fahrer, mit dem ich mich heute in Baumberge unterhalten habe, hier mit. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, lass uns mal eine Runde zusammen (street) biken gehen. Würde mich freuen. Kannst mir ja eine PM schicken.


----------



## kutamak (5. November 2018)

Hey ! Meld Dich bei mir !!! wohne auch in Münster und suche mir fahrer!
im Privat, werde ich dir meine Nummer schicken!


----------

